# Weekly Competition 2016-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' F' R F' R' F2 U2
*2. *F U R' U R U2 F' U'
*3. *R U' R U2 R' F R' U' R2
*4. *F2 R2 F U' R' F R U2
*5. *R U R' F U' R' U R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *F2 L' F2 L R D2 F2 R U2 F2 R F' R2 F2 U' B' D B2 L' B2
*2. *F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R U2 B' L F' U' B2 R2 B D F
*3. *D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' U' B R B D2 R' D' R2 D' F2
*4. *F' L2 F U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' R U' B F' U2 L B' U F U2
*5. *D L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' D L' B R2 F' L U' B F

*4x4x4
1. *L' R2 D2 U2 B D2 Uw B' F U2 L2 U2 Fw' F2 R2 Uw2 U L Rw F Rw2 Fw R2 D R Fw2 D2 L R D U L D2 Uw2 U2 Rw R' Fw' Uw2 L'
*2. *Rw R2 U' B' D2 Uw' Fw F R B2 D2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 U2 F L2 U' L' Uw' L2 F D Rw Uw2 Fw' L2 B2 F2 Rw2 U F2 Uw U' Rw R2 F2 D' Rw2 D2
*3. *D R' U2 L' R' B' F' D2 Uw Fw D2 Uw' L2 U' Rw F' R2 B' Fw D2 L2 R B' L' Fw Uw2 Fw' L B2 Fw' D' B2 L Fw' R U' Rw' Fw2 L Rw
*4. *B U B2 F R2 D B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw' R' Uw U' Fw2 R' Uw' Fw' D B' F L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B Uw2 Rw2 D B2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw' D2 Rw' Uw
*5. *B2 R' D' B2 R' Fw L U2 R F Rw' D' F L2 R' D2 B2 F' Rw2 B2 F R2 Fw D2 U' L2 D' U' L U2 L2 Uw2 L Rw2 R' B2 Fw D Rw' D2

*5x5x5
1. *Dw2 Fw L Rw' Uw Bw L Lw' Rw2 Bw' F2 D2 L U' F2 L' Bw2 Fw F Lw2 U Lw' D2 B' Uw Fw' F L' Rw' Bw Lw D2 L2 R2 D' Dw2 L' B' Bw Fw2 Lw' B2 Dw U B Fw' L' U2 F2 Rw' D' L' Dw' U Bw Dw Rw Uw2 Bw2 D'
*2. *Bw2 D Uw2 Bw2 D Uw' U2 L' Lw' Bw Rw R Bw' Lw' U2 B Fw' Uw2 U Bw R2 Fw2 R' F2 L F2 Uw2 Rw' Dw2 F Rw D2 Dw' U' Fw D2 U L Rw2 Bw' Fw Uw R2 U F' L2 U F' L2 R' D2 Uw L Bw L2 Rw D' R2 U2 R2
*3. *U2 L2 B2 Fw' F D Dw2 F2 U2 Lw2 D' Dw Uw L2 R' B Rw B2 Lw' F' D' Dw' U2 Lw2 Fw L' Lw2 R B Dw Bw F' Rw Dw' U2 L2 Dw' Uw' U2 Lw' B Fw2 Uw2 Bw R2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Bw' D2 F' Rw2 Dw B' Rw' D U' L' B' F2
*4. *R' D Lw R' Bw2 Fw Lw' U F R Uw Lw D Bw' Rw Uw2 B' Bw' Dw2 B' F D' F Lw Rw D' Uw' Fw F' R2 Uw' R U' Rw2 R F L' Lw F' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' Dw' B' Fw' Rw' D' Rw' F2 L R Fw' L' U Rw U2 L B2
*5. *B' U B' L' R2 U' B F' Lw Uw' Lw F Dw Bw Rw R2 Uw2 B Uw2 Lw' R U2 Lw' R2 U R' Fw' F' Uw Lw2 Rw2 U' F' U2 R Uw2 B Uw2 Lw D U Lw2 U' Bw U' Rw' Fw L2 Rw2 R2 F' L' Rw' D2 Lw' D Dw2 U L2 Lw2

*6x6x6
1. *3U' R B2 2R B' U 3R' B' 3U2 3F2 2U 2L' 2F 2D2 L' D' L' 3U' 2B D' B' D' 2R2 R D 3U' L' 3F2 2U 3R' 3U' 2B2 3R2 3F2 3U2 U2 2L B 2L2 U F' R 2B 2U U F2 U' 2R' R2 B 3U2 U 3F D 2F' 2U2 3R' R' 2U' 3F 2F2 3R2 3U2 U2 2L R2 3U 2U2 R' 3U'
*2. *2B' 3R2 D2 R' 2F' L F2 2U' 3R 3U2 3F2 F' 2L2 3F2 U' B2 D2 2L' 2U 3R' 3F2 2F2 2L' U 2F' F' 3R2 B 3F2 2L' 3F2 3R' 2U2 R2 B 3R' 2U2 3R' 2B L R 2U' B2 2R2 R2 2F 2R' 2D' U 2L 3U 2R' D 3U 2U U2 B 2U' L' 3R' R2 2B' 2D' 2L2 3R2 B' 3F 2F' L 2R2
*3. *3R 2U2 2B2 F 2D' 2R' 3F2 3U' R 2U 3F2 F' L' R2 3U2 L' 2L' 2R R' D' 3R2 R' U' 2F2 2L 2B2 3R' 3F R2 U' 2F 3R' 2R2 B2 2B L' B L 3R' 2R' R2 2U2 2B2 F 2L 2B2 2L' 3R 2F2 L F2 L' 2D 2L' 2D2 2B 2F' 2L2 3R' 3U' 2L 3R' 2R' R' B2 2F2 2U2 3F' U2 2B2
*4. *2L2 3U' R' B2 F2 3U 3R2 D2 U B' 2U2 3F' R' 3U' U 2F' U 3F2 2F2 U B2 3F' 3R' 2U 2L B' 2B' D2 3U' 2U2 L2 2L2 2F' 2D F2 U' 2B' 2F F' 2D 2U2 R' 3F2 F D 2D B 2U' 2F' L2 2R B2 2L D2 2D2 U R' 2D2 3U2 B 2F' L2 2L' 2D' 3F2 2L2 B2 2B L' D'
*5. *2U 2L' 2B' 2U F2 3U' L2 2B' 3F L' 2F2 3R2 R' 2F U' 2B2 U L 2U F L 2D2 F 3R2 2R2 U2 2B 3F D 3U2 3F 3R B' F' 2U' 2F F 2R 2D 2B2 F' D2 U' 2R2 U 2B' F2 R' 3F2 2L' B2 3F' 2F 2L' D2 2D 3F R 2F' 3U 2R2 B' 3U 2L R2 2F' D2 3U' 3F R

*7x7x7
1. *3R2 R 3F' 2F' 3R2 D2 3R D' 2D 3U2 2F F' 3R' 2R' 2B 3F2 3L 3R' R' D2 2U 3B' 3U2 3R2 R2 3B2 U2 3B 2L2 B2 2U 3B2 3R' 2F2 2L 3F D 3B 3U2 3L2 F 3D2 L2 3L 2B2 2F2 R' D2 3U' L' 2D2 B' D2 2L' 2B2 3U2 3L D' 2F' F' U' 2L R2 2U' 3F2 3L2 B 3B2 F 2R' D2 L' 2D U2 2B R' D' 2D 2R D' U2 2F' F 2U' 2B' 2U2 L' 3L2 2B2 2R' 3D' 3F' 2R B 3R' 3U' F' 3R' U' 3B
*2. *3D2 2L2 2B2 D2 R B L D 2D L U' L D B' D2 3B' 3U2 F' 2D 2L 2D 3D' 2U F2 L' 2L 3R2 3B2 3D' 2L' 2R' 3D' 2U' F2 2D2 2F' F2 2R U2 B 2F R' 2U 2B2 3B2 F' D' 2B' 2L' 2U' B 3D 3F 3D' 2U2 U2 3R B2 2U2 3L D2 2D' 3U2 L2 3R' 2R2 R' B' 2B 3U 3F2 2D2 B 2F2 2L' R2 D' 3L R' 3B2 3U' 2B F' 2U' 3R' 3B 3D 2U B2 2D 3U2 2U' 3B' 2D 2B2 D2 2B' F' 2R2 D'
*3. *F 2D 3B 2D 3U2 2U L2 3D U2 R2 3B F' 3D' 3U' L 3R2 D' U' L' 2B 3L R 3D 3U 2B D2 U' B' 2B2 3U2 2U L 3U' 2F' 3R' 3U2 3B' F' L2 3R 2F2 3D2 2U' U' 2R2 2B' R' 3D R B2 3F 3D' B 3L' 2U U 2L2 3L2 3B 2U 3R2 D' L2 B2 3B' U' B2 2B2 2L2 2U2 U2 2L2 3L' 2U' R' 2U 2B 3R2 3B2 F R 2F 3R R2 2B2 3F' R' F2 2D2 3D2 U' 3B' R2 F2 L 2L2 3L2 3B' F 2U
*4. *3F 2R2 2D' 3L' 3R2 3D B2 2B' 3U2 2B' 2R2 U 2B' 3D' U B 2R B' R2 3B' R' 2D' 3L' 3U L 3L' 3R 2R' 3D2 L' 3L D' 2D' 2L' 2U' 2L2 3R2 R 3F 2R' R F 2L F L 3R2 2R2 B 3U' 2F' 2D2 3D 2L' 2D 3U' 2L 2R2 3D' 3R 2B 3B2 2F' 3L2 B 3R' 2R 2F' 2R 3U U' 2F2 3L 3B 2L2 3D2 3L' 2R 2U2 R' 2D' 2U2 L' 2R' B2 3R' R U F' 3R' 3D U2 2L 3L2 3R' 2D' 2B' 2U' 3R D' 2L2
*5. *2L' 3B' D 3L2 2B' U R 2D 2L 2R 2D2 2L 2R2 2B2 3D L2 3R 2D 2B' 3D 2U 2L2 2B F' L' 3U' 2B' 2U' 3F' D 3U' 2L U' 2R 3B2 2L2 2B' 2U' U' R2 2D2 2L2 3L' R2 2B2 3B 2R2 3B D' 2R' D2 3U2 2F 2U2 3L' 3R D 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' B2 U2 2B2 L' 2B 3B' 3F' R' 2U' U2 3B' 3R R 3D 2F 3D 3L' U2 2L2 2U B2 2F 3U 3L 3U2 B2 3R2 3D 3R 3D' 2U2 L 2L 3R R' 2D2 2U' 2L2 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R' F2 U R2 U' R F
*2. *R2 U' F' R2 F R2 F U
*3. *R U R2 F2 U' R2 U F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U B L' F' L' U' B2 L' U2 L2 R2 U'
*2. *U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 R B2 D B' R' B' U B2 R' F L' B
*3. *U' F R F2 B' U' B2 R F D' F R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 D L' Rw' B2 D2 U Fw U2 L' D2 Uw' L2 D Fw2 Rw' B Rw2 B' D R D2 Fw D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U' Rw Fw' F D' U' L Uw2 L2 F Uw2
*2. *Uw U2 B Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw B F' Rw R B F2 U B2 F2 Uw' L' D Uw' Fw F U2 B L B2 D B' F2 U2 R' Fw F Rw' B Fw' U2 L R
*3. *U' B' Rw R2 Uw R' D' U L' B' Fw L' Fw2 L2 U R U F2 D B Fw' Uw' Rw2 B F2 Uw' U' Fw' D' Uw2 B Rw R D' Uw U R Fw' R' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw2 B L B Fw L' Lw R2 Bw Fw D' R' U R2 F' Uw2 L' Bw Fw' Rw R Fw' Dw' Fw Lw' D U Lw Dw' Bw' F U' Fw' L' Lw' U2 Fw' Lw' Fw' Dw B2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw Dw Uw' U2 R' Uw' L2 Dw' L U2 R2 Uw
*2. *Lw Rw' D L Lw' Rw2 B2 D' B Dw2 U' Rw2 Bw' Dw F D2 Uw' U2 L' Dw2 Uw' U' R' Dw Uw2 Fw' Lw2 U' Fw2 Uw' F U Lw' Fw L2 B Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 D Bw2 U' B' Bw' Fw D' U2 L2 R' F L R F2 Lw' D Fw' Dw Bw F2
*3. *F' R2 F U2 F' D2 Bw' Dw2 Bw' L Lw' B Fw2 D' L' Lw2 Fw2 D' B' Lw' Dw2 Bw2 U B2 Fw' Lw Dw' Bw2 Dw Lw' R Fw' D F2 Uw2 U' B Bw' Dw U2 Fw F' L' Bw2 Uw2 F' Rw D2 B' F2 L D L Rw R2 Dw2 F U2 B' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B2 2D' 2B' 3R2 U' R' 2B' 2D 2L2 2F D' 2D2 2F F2 3U' 2F2 2R2 3U2 2B2 3F R 2U F 3U' 3F2 R2 2B' 2F 2D' 2B2 2F L' R' 2D2 R' 3U' L2 3U2 L D' 2U' 2R2 2U F D U' B 2L2 B 3F2 F 2L R' U L' 2R F' 2D' R2 2B2 D' 2B F' L' D 2F2 D2 F 3R F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3B' L 2U 3L U' B 3F' U' 2F' F 2L 2R2 3U2 3L U' B 3R D2 B 3F 3L2 3B' 2R' U 3L' B2 2D' L 3L2 B' 2F2 F2 3R' 3B 2D' L' 2F2 3L 3R2 3F2 3D 3U' L 3R' 3B 3L2 2F2 F' 2R U' 2R F2 R' 3D' 3R R 3U 2R 2D 3F2 2F2 3U L' 2U2 3L2 2D 3F2 3U R2 D2 L 2R2 B' 3B2 2D2 2U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2F 3U' 2L2 3L2 3U2 2F2 2L 2D' 3D2 2U' 3L' 3U' 2L 2B2 3B' D2 B' 3D R2 3U2 R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B L R' F D F2 R'
*2. *U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' L' B' L B R' D2 U B D R2
*3. *U' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R U R2 B U2 R' U L2 B' L2
*4. *U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' U R' U' B' F' L' F L F U'
*5. *D' F2 D2 R B L2 F' D F' L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2
*6. *R B' D R2 L' U' L B' R' F' R2 U2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2
*7. *U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U L' U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F D R F2
*8. *B D2 R2 L U' F2 L F' R F U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B'
*9. *R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D U F2 L2 D L2 B' D' R B' D2 B2 R F D U'
*10. *F' L2 F' L2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F2 U L' D' U2 F U F2 R2 F' R F'
*11. *L2 F2 L B2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R F' D' R B L2 F L U' L2 F2
*12. *L2 D' F2 D L2 D F' U' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2
*13. *D' R2 F2 U F2 D B2 D U2 L2 U2 B' D' L U F' R D2 B D F2
*14. *R2 U' D2 F2 U' F' U' B2 L' U2 D R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2
*15. *B2 U2 B U2 B D2 F L2 F' L2 F' R F D' R2 D B' L' R B F'
*16. *D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 D' B' L F' R' F2 U F' R' U2
*17. *R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 R' D2 R2 B' U B2 L D' L' R'
*18. *U2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 R D2 F U' F' R U' R2 B R' D2 U'
*19. *U' F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R B2 F' L' D B L2 R D' U2
*20. *R' L' F D' F2 R2 U' B U D L' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L
*21. *D' L2 D R2 U B2 L2 U R2 D B2 R F' R' B U2 R F2 R2 D' F
*22. *B2 D U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' L2 F L' D F2 R' U R' B D2 F
*23. *D2 U' R2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 U' B R U B' L B R2 F U B'
*24. *L2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 L' F R2 U' R2 B' F2 U B2 L'
*25. *D2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B' D2 R D B F' L U' R' D' B2 R
*26. *F' L D2 B U F' L2 B U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D' F2
*27. *L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F L2 D' B2 U' R D R2 U' B' L' U'
*28. *R U2 L2 D2 L F2 R' U2 F2 R D L' R' U2 R B' R2 F R' U' F2
*29. *D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 L B2 R B2 U B D R2 F2 L F U' R2 F
*30. *R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L' B2 F' R B2 U B2 D R2 F'
*31. *F2 U F2 R2 D' U R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L' B D2 U' B' L D' B' U' R2
*32. *D2 R' U2 L' D2 L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 U' F D2 U2 F' L F' D R' U
*33. *R' B D F U B2 R' D' L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F' U2
*34. *R B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 F2 D2 U' F D2 F L' F' R' D' L2 U2
*35. *R2 U F2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 F' D U2 L2 U' R' B' R2 U' R2
*36. *F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D U' B L' D F R2 D2 L B2 L' F'
*37. *B' U' R' D' B L D2 F' L2 B U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2
*38. *U' F2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F D F' D2 R B2 U B D F'
*39. *U2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B U' R B D B F D2 L2 U'
*40. *B D R' D' R L2 F2 D R' F' U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L' R F2 L' B2 L B2 U2 F2 R' B D R2 U' R F' L2 U F' D2
*2. *D2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B D' R' B2 U' L2 F' L B D2 B
*3. *B' D2 F' L2 R2 F L2 B R2 B2 R2 U F2 L' B2 L2 R D' B F2 D'
*4. *R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 F' U' F' D' B' U2 F2 R U2 B'
*5. *U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 R' D B2 D2 L' B L' U2 R' F U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 L' B' D L' R F U2 B2 U' L2
*2. *F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F L' D' U2 L2 F2 U' B' F L'
*3. *U' L2 D' R' U2 R2 L' D2 F' R' U2 R2 L D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U2
*4. *U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B F2 D2 F' U2 L2 R U B R'
*5. *R' F' L2 B2 R2 D' B U' D' R' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L D' U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2
*2. *D2 L F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R B2 R2 D' F' L' U2 B2 D2 R F' D2 L2
*3. *U' R F2 L2 B D L2 B' U L U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 D' F2
*4. *D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 F U F' D L U F U2 R2 U2
*5. *R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D U2 F2 D' F2 L R D' F' L' U2 R' B' D' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 F D2 L B' D' F2 U2 B F L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R2 F2 U F' U F U' R2 U' R2
*3. *D F2 U2 B2 U' L' F D R' B2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 L2
*4. *B2 F' Uw Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw U L' Fw Rw' R2 U' B F Rw2 R D' U2 Fw2 D' B2 F' L' U2 Fw' U' Fw' Uw Rw2 R B Fw' F' D Uw B Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F2 R' F2 U F2 U' R F R'
*3. *L2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U B' R U2 F' D' B' D' U'
*4. *U' Rw2 R' Fw L' R' F R2 Uw2 Rw R U2 B F' R D2 Fw2 D L2 Rw2 F' U Rw' Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw' B Uw2 F Rw2 U' R2 Uw' B2 D2 U2 F L' Fw
*5. *Rw B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 R D2 L2 D B' Fw' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 U F2 U2 Bw Lw' Rw R' U' Rw D' R' U' L' Uw Lw2 Dw Uw2 Fw F Rw R2 D Uw2 B Lw' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 R Bw Fw' Rw Bw' Fw Lw D F' R' Bw D Fw2 D2 Rw2 Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dUUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U R' U R' B' R r' b
*2. *B' R' B' L' R B' L' R' l r b' u
*3. *U L' U B U L B r b
*4. *U B R' B L R' L R' r' u
*5. *L' U' B R' B' L U' l' r b'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(4, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (3, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 6)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 4) /

*Skewb
1. *D' U' L' D L U' L' R' L D' U'
*2. *R' U R' U' L R' D' R' D' R' U'
*3. *U' R L R D L' D' R' D' U'
*4. *L R D' L R D R L' U' D' U'
*5. *L U' R' U D R L' R' U' D' U'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 26, 2016)

2x2: (1.58), 2.76, 2.18, 3.27, (3.37)= 2.74//wat
3x3: (10.92), 12.45, 12.82, (15.11), 13.78= 13.02//sub 13 fail but good


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 26, 2016)

2x2: (8.33) 16.02 8.85 12.00 (21.70) = 12.29 // dropped cube in 2nd solve
3x3: (23.43) (30.60) 23.80 26.08 29.94 = 26.60 // good moments & bad moments
4x4: 2:15.92 (DNF) (1:52.29) 2:07.55 2:17.65 = 2:13.71 // not great
5x5: (3:49.97) 3:51.77 (4:39.25) 4:26.29 4:01.96 = 4:06.67 // good for me
6x6: (12:00.81) 9:43.51 10:16.58 (8:53.31) 10:25.86 = 10:08.65 // smashed all PB's with my first sub-10m solves
7x7: 15:08.63 19:02.60 (14:31.32) (20:26.12) 15:54.14 = 16:41.79 // 3rd solve PB, loads of mistakes in 2nd and 4th solves
2-3-4 Relay: 3:10.60 // not so good
2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:15.79 // 6-sec improvement
Clock: 21.64 (24.94) 22.25 22.56 (19.43) = 22.15 // no DNF for a change
FMC: 57 // struggled with this one



Spoiler



x2 y2 // inspection
F U R' F' L U B2 D' // cross
R' U2 R L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-1 (GR)
F' U2 F // F2L-2 (GO)
y' L U L2 U' L2 U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3+4 (BR/BO)
y R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D x' // OLL
U' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T-perm

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_L2_F2_U2_R2_U-_L2_B2_L2_U_B2_F_D2_L_B-_D-_F2_U2_B_F_L-&alg=x2_y2_//_inspection F_U_R-_F-_L_U_B2_D-_//_cross R-_U2_R_L-_U2_L_U-_L-_U_L_//_F2L&#45;1_(GR) F-_U2_F_//_F2L&#45;2_(GO) y-_L_U_L2_U-_L2_U-_L-_U_L_U_L-_//_F2L&#45;3&#2b;4_(BR/BO) y_R_U_R-_U-_x_D-_R-_U_R_U-_D_x-_//_OLL U-_y_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_//_T&#45;perm


----------



## mafergut (Apr 26, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.51, 4.05, (3.88), (5.33), 4.87 = *4.48* // Super-LOL scrambles this week!
*3x3x3:* (16.24), 17.21, 16.50, 17.71, (18.84) = *17.15* // Nice average
*4x4x4:* 1:46.68, 1:41.28, 1:45.47, (1:14.23), (2:02.67) = *1:44.48* // PB single by 0.18 but bad avg
*Pyraminx:* (10.58), 13.39, 10.69, (14.07), 12.31 = *12.14
Skewb:* 14.04, 12.09, (7.96), 10.18, (18.19) = *12.11*


----------



## muchacho (Apr 26, 2016)

*2x2:* (3.94) 6.68 (8.83) 7.13 7.28 = *7.03
3x3:* (18.38) 20.10 (31.69) 24.87 23.71 = *22.90
3x3 OH:* 1:14.95 1:21.07 (1:35.83) 1:30.43 (1:09.55) = *1:22.15*
*4x4: *2:05.06 2:21.35 (2:35.36) (2:01.87) 2:24.96 = *2:17.12
2-3-4 Relay: 3:19.01
Skewb: *17.09 (13.26) 19.71 (25.31) 16.10 = *17.63
FMC: 48*


Spoiler



z2 y
B2 Uw' B U' Lw L' F // FB
U Rw2 R2 Rw U Rw' y Rw R' U2 Rw' R // NMSB
y2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CMLL
y U Rw R' U Rw' R U Rw R' U Rw2 R2 U2 Rw R' U2 Rw2 R2 U2 R L // LSE + R2

38 STM using M moves


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 26, 2016)

222: (6.23+), 4.70, 3.82, (2.91), 4.24 = 4.25
333: 13.12, (11.11) 12.19, 12.62, (17.52) = 12.64 [wow! PB ao5 is 12.40]
444: (50.47), 1:03.13, (1:04.23), 56.79, 56.17 = 58.70
555: 1:50.77, (1:42.73), 1:44.80, (1:55.07), 1:44.05 = 1:46.54
666: (3:54.95), 3:26.14, (3:20.49), 3:33.09, 3:28.98 = 3:29.41
777: (5:05.74), 5:14.98, (5:47.76), 5:10.98, 5:44.78 = 5:23.58 [Eww counting 5:44]
Megaminx: 2:10.69, (1:57.81), 2:01.71, (2:36.85) 2:00.48 = 2:04.29
Pyraminx: 11.54, 9.50, 9.38, (13.19+), (7.79) = 10.14
Skewb: 5.92, 11.38, 8.305, 10.73, (13.17) = 10.14 [got a 10.14 for skewb too]
Square-1: (23.07), (1:06.63), 58.28, 38.68, 43.28 = 46.74 [PB single]
OH: (51.91), (28.92), 41.18, 42.83, 42.29 = 42.10
2BLD: 58.87, DNF, DNF = 58.87
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
2-4: 1:16.33
2-5: 3:14.72
MTS: 2:22.80, 4:03.83, (1:59.09), (4:39.33), 2:37.35 = 3:01.32
FMC: 44



Spoiler



R' D L D R' U' F U2 R2 F' B' [XCross]
U' R U' B U2 B' R' B' U2 B2 U B' [F2L1-2]
U' B' U B U B' U' z' [F2L3]
L' U' L U Fw Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 [LL]


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 27, 2016)

*3x3 Multiblind: 28/32 Cubes in 56:39! [38:15 Memo] *// PB yay  

*2x2: *1.29, 2.63, 1.59,1.79, 4.86= *2.00 *// So close!  the scrambles were so easy, that 2.6 could have been much better

*3x3: *(11.95), 10.42, 11.45, (10.08), 11.77= *11.21 *// okayish average

*4x4: *58.90, 1:00.02, (1:04.76), (53.23), 54.97 = *57.96 *

*Pyraminx: *4.33, 4.59, 3.34, 3.19, 4.87+ = *4.09 *// About time I didn't fail Pyraminx  that +2 on last solve though

*Skewb:* (11.13), 5.75, (4.31), 6.92, 8.93 = *7.20 *// decent

*3x3 One Handed: *18.41, 18.06, 15.56, 20.10, 21.41 = *18.86 *// decent

*2-4 Relay:* *1:32.52 *

*2-5 Relay: 2:48.76
*
*3x3 Match the scramble:** 2:14.62 *(did only one solve)

*2BLD: *DNF, 17.17, 20.15 = *17.17 *

*3BLD: *DNF DNF DNF // whyyy  first one was 26.26 dnf

*FMC: 59 moves


Spoiler: FMC solution 



L D' R' U' F2 L2 D2 // cross 
R' U' R U' B U B' // first pair
U' B' U B F' U F // second pair
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // third pair 
B L' B' L2 U' L' U2 L U' L2 // fourth pair
U' B' U B L // OLL
R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // pll


*


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 29, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (6.54), 8.58, 8.57, 7.17, (11.14) = *8.11*
*3x3x3: *20.14, 20.80, 20.81, (17.07), (24.00)* = **20.59*
*4x4x4:* 1:25.79, (1:19.02), 1:34.32, 1:33.28, (DNF) = *1:31.13* //Adjacent PLL parity DNF...
*5x5x5:* (2:34.01), 2:37.50, 2:53.07, (3:03.86), 2:56.17 = *2:48.92*
*6x6x6:* 8:01.55, 7:07.75, 7:34.60, (6:53.98), (8:20.44) = *7:34.64*
*7x7x7: *10:28.58, 10:32.74, (10:48.70), 10:28.32, (9:01.81) = *10:29.88*


----------



## Roman (Apr 29, 2016)

3x3 ao5 16.84
3BLD 59.49
5BLD 4:10.92[1:53.33]


Spoiler



4:47.55[2:14.85], 5:52.81[2:26.73], *4:10.92*[1:53.33]


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 29, 2016)

I see Eric Hess is back with a 1.27 solve in 3x3. Yeah right.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 10.00, 14.16, (7.63), 11.32, (28.51+) = *11.83*

*3x3x3*: 40.26, (48.55), 35.80, 35.36, (34.56) = *37.14 *Sub 40! Yeah!

*4x4x4*: 2:42.79, (2:05.95), (DNF), 2:14.22, 2:19.86 = *2:25.63

3x3x3 OH*: 4:44.32, 6:00.46, 1:48.60, (1:54.11), 1:54.84 = *2:51.10*

*2-3-4 Relay*: 9.80, 57.62, 1:58.14 = *3:05.57*

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 26.74, 44.32, 2:51.72, 10:33.20 = *14:35.99 *Dang, that 5x5! Not that the rest was any good either.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 30, 2016)

*2x2: *4.10, 4.68, 4.91, 5.01, 4.85 = *4.81

3x3: *14.47, 17.39, 15.10, 17.31, 17.76 = *16.60

4x4: *1:06.08, 1:32.54, 1:16.47, 1:23.41, 1:11.47 = *1:17.12

2+3+4: *7.03, 14.26, 1:04.80 = *1:26.09
*
I did 3 and 2 bld, but DNF'd first two 3blds, started doing the third scramble and decided that that was just... How about no. First was a success on 2bld... Except I forgot to reset my stack mat, so DNF. Then DNF'd the second scramble and went "meh" and didn't do the third.
*
*


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 30, 2016)

clock:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-30
avg of 5: 13.10

Time List:
1. (13.82) 
2. 13.50 
3. (10.72) 
4. 13.32 
5. 12.46


----------



## PDT (Apr 30, 2016)

*2x2:* 3.577; 2.596; (2.359); 4.047; (4.327) = 3.407 [PB )]
*3x3:* 12.277, 13.379, (10.976), (13.999), 13.680=13.112
*4x4: *50.688, 58.464, 55.782, (49.608), (1:03.165)=54.978
*234 relay:*1:22.259


----------



## crazycube98 (May 1, 2016)

3x3x3
(14.63) 15.76 (20.66) 16.42 17.73 = 16.52
4x4x4
(1.22.94) 1.10.58 (1.07.99) 1.11.12 1.14.18 = 1.11.96 and my cube broke after 4x4 solves...... T.T


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 1, 2016)

2x2x2: (3.34), 3.63, 5.86, 5.26, (6.76) = 4.92
3x3x3: 22.45, (36.47), 26.34, (18.30), 20.02 = 22.94


----------



## sam596 (May 1, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 
*3x3x3: *23.27, (DNF), 23.79, 25.20, (22.63) = *24.15
Pyraminx:
Skewb:*


----------



## kbrune (May 2, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.87
4.99, 7.36, 7.85, 6.03, 7.22

*3x3*:20.95
18.52, 21.91, 22.41, 23.41, 17.51

*4x4*: 1:33.59
1:29.03, 1:35.62, 1:35, 35, 1:29.81, 1:50.63

*5x5*: 3:19.90
3:00.97, 3:27.48, 3:13.16, 3:30.64, 3:19.06

*6x6*: 8:44.74
9:10.51, 7:43.40, 9:13.15, 8:30.39, 8:33.33

*7x7*: 14:08.21
13:24.52, 14:50.15, 14:39.66, 13:00.67, 14:20.45

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:11.60

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:08.94

*2BLD*: 1:06.29
1:06.29, DNF, 1:17.38

*3BLD*: 4:15.40
4:15.40, DNF

*MultiBLD*: 

*MTS*: 2:18.29
DNF, 2:32.90, 2:10.62, 2:30.51, 2:13.75

*OH*: 1:04.59
55.16, 1:14.53, 1:40.83, 52.14, 1:04.09
I really dislike OH

*Pyraminx*: 15.34
44.48, 16.00, 13.16, 13.46, 16.55

*Megaminx*: 5:04.63
5:32.41, 4.51.13, 4:15.50, 5:49.81, 4:50.34
Lots of CO problems

*Skewb*: 23.50
36.33, 23.39, 22.87, 22.03, 24.23

*FMC*: 42 moves
Inspection X' 
L R' B2 U' F' L B 3-1x2x2 blocks
L B2 L' F2L edge
R' F2 L' F R F2L-1
B U' B' U B U B2 F2L
R' F R' F' R2 B OLL
Y2 R' L F2 L D' R F2 L' U L' R2 B2 R2 U' PLL


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 2, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I see Eric Hess is back with a 1.27 solve in 3x3. Yeah right.


Now his times are exactly the same as robin flyck...


----------



## Bogdan (May 2, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.92, 5.33, (3.26), (8.65), 4.79-> *5.01
3x3x3:* 15.88, (23.06), (12.77), 17.32, 17.04-> *16.75
4x4x4:* 1:13.82, 1:25.07, (1:38.75), 1:15.09, (1:12.28)-> *1:17.99
5x5x5:* 2:26.28, 2:35.99, 2:28.97, (2:24.88), (2:43.87)-> *2:30.41
7x7x7:* (8:46.03), 8:49.23, 8:56.31, (9:39.30), 9:12.34-> *8:59.29
2x2x2BLD:* 1:16.14, 1:01.98, 1:22.95-> *1:01.98
3x3x3BLD:* 3:37.53, 4:31.45, 5:03.27-> *3:37.53
3x3x3OH:* 35.11, 32.71, (37.29), 35.68, (28.94)-> *34.50
234*-> *1:53.09
2345*-> *4:26.16
megaminx:* (3:13.77), (2:45.96), 3:07.03, 2:52.24, 2:51.26-> *2:56.84
sq-1:* (35.85), 40.72, 41.41, 39.35, (49.55)-> *40.49
skewb:* (14.09), 9.33, 7.74, (7.02), 8.24-> *8.44

FMC:* 24 moves
Solution: F' D R D2 F' L F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' R' D L2 D' U R' U B' R2 B R2

F' D R D2 F' L F2 //2x2x2
R2 U B2 //2x2x3
* R' U R' U //f2l-1
B' R2 B R2 //orient edges

insertion: * D L2 D' R' D L2 D' R (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 3, 2016)

i just did multi for the weekly comp but I cant enter in my time on the website got 9/9 37:33.09 so I guess I just missed and it wont count :'(


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2016)

just post it here in the comments.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> i just did multi for the weekly comp but I cant enter in my time on the website got 9/9 37:33.09 so I guess I just missed and it wont count :'(


No problem, I am not a machine nor a program .
(But then of course I don't know if I should accept it as I also got 9 p. but in 57 min )


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2016)

Results week 17: congrats to bryson, cuberkid and the super cuber

Edit: with the missing results counted it was split honours! Shared first place
for Bryson and the super cuber.

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.48 Basil Herold
 1.95 WACWCA
 2.07 the super cuber
 2.68 cuberkid10
 2.74 asacuber
 2.76 G2013
 2.93 Jbacboy
 3.30 ichcubegern
 3.40 PDT
 3.42 Torch
 3.65 TcubesAK
 3.84 RobinFlick
 3.84 username...
 3.86 FastCubeMaster
 3.87 Tx789
 4.17 bryson azzopard
 4.25 Ordway Persyn
 4.48 mafergut
 4.53 OLLiver
 4.81 biscuit
 4.84 CyanSandwich
 4.92 PurpleBanana
 5.01 Bogdan
 5.39 h2f
 6.03 CubeBird
 6.39 teboecubes
 6.62 AlphaSheep
 6.87 kbrune
 7.03 muchacho
 8.05 joeydunn22
 8.11 earth2dan
 8.47 RyuKagamine
 8.94 1davey29
 10.28 arbivara
 11.83 One Wheel
 12.29 Shaky Hands
 16.30 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 9.38 DanpHan
 10.01 cuberkid10
 10.01 Jbacboy
 11.15 FastCubeMaster
 11.18 G2013
 11.19 OLLiver
 11.21 the super cuber
 11.93 WACWCA
 12.04 Basil Herold
 12.36 Torch
 12.64 Ordway Persyn
 12.73 typeman5
 12.97 ichcubegern
 13.02 asacuber
 13.11 PDT
 13.24 CubeBird
 13.66 TcubesAK
 14.01 RobinFlick
 14.01 username...
 14.05 bryson azzopard
 16.52 crazycube98
 16.60 biscuit
 16.75 Bogdan
 16.84 Roman
 17.14 mafergut
 17.16 Tx789
 17.30 YoAkshYo
 19.49 CyanSandwich
 20.58 earth2dan
 20.95 kbrune
 21.09 AlphaSheep
 22.14 h2f
 22.89 muchacho
 22.94 PurpleBanana
 23.06 QUASAR
 24.09 sam596
 26.61 Shaky Hands
 29.61 teboecubes
 32.35 arbivara
 32.79 GhostBear53
 33.96 MatsBergsten
 34.43 1davey29
 36.13 mpowend
 36.36 joeydunn22
 37.14 One Wheel
 41.67 gokulp
 42.82 RyuKagamine
*4x4x4*(29)

 42.54 cuberkid10
 44.21 G2013
 46.35 Jbacboy
 50.66 ichcubegern
 52.27 Torch
 54.97 PDT
 56.65 bryson azzopard
 57.96 the super cuber
 58.70 Ordway Persyn
 1:01.23 CubeBird
 1:03.26 OLLiver
 1:10.28 Tx789
 1:11.65 Mikel
 1:11.96 crazycube98
 1:14.39 h2f
 1:17.12 biscuit
 1:17.64 CyanSandwich
 1:17.99 Bogdan
 1:30.00 TcubesAK
 1:31.13 earth2dan
 1:33.48 kbrune
 1:44.48 mafergut
 1:45.24 AlphaSheep
 2:09.85 RyuKagamine
 2:13.71 Shaky Hands
 2:17.12 muchacho
 2:20.43 MatsBergsten
 2:25.62 One Wheel
 6:53.68 arbivara
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:33.01 cuberkid10
 1:46.54 Ordway Persyn
 1:46.85 bryson azzopard
 1:55.48 Torch
 2:07.86 Tx789
 2:24.16 CyanSandwich
 2:30.41 Bogdan
 2:37.61 TcubesAK
 2:48.91 earth2dan
 3:06.84 h2f
 3:19.90 kbrune
 3:34.53 AlphaSheep
 3:39.02 RyuKagamine
 4:04.41 MatsBergsten
 4:06.67 Shaky Hands
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:09.93 bryson azzopard
 3:10.25 cuberkid10
 3:29.40 Ordway Persyn
 5:55.63 AlphaSheep
 6:33.79 Mikel
 6:38.14 h2f
 6:56.49 RyuKagamine
 7:34.63 earth2dan
 8:44.74 kbrune
10:08.65 Shaky Hands
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:39.48 bryson azzopard
 5:12.34 Torch
 5:23.58 Ordway Persyn
 5:43.74 Tx789
 6:01.95 cuberkid10
 8:59.29 Bogdan
 9:03.75 AlphaSheep
10:08.46 RyuKagamine
10:29.88 earth2dan
14:08.21 kbrune
16:41.79 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 16.52 DanpHan
 18.56 Jbacboy
 18.86 the super cuber
 21.10 Torch
 21.52 cuberkid10
 21.84 ichcubegern
 21.88 typeman5
 22.34 Basil Herold
 22.87 CubeBird
 23.90 OLLiver
 25.84 WACWCA
 26.08 FastCubeMaster
 27.19 YoAkshYo
 27.70 bryson azzopard
 30.02 AlphaSheep
 34.50 Bogdan
 34.55 TcubesAK
 35.57 Tx789
 42.10 Ordway Persyn
 47.09 h2f
 1:03.35 CyanSandwich
 1:04.59 kbrune
 1:22.15 muchacho
 1:28.59 RyuKagamine
 2:51.09 One Wheel
 DNF teboecubes
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:37.66 Tx789
 6:44.32 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 4.75 Basil Herold
 7.52 WACWCA
 17.17 the super cuber
 18.55 bryson azzopard
 21.66 MatsBergsten
 25.10 Torch
 25.13 h2f
 50.12 FastCubeMaster
 58.87 Ordway Persyn
 1:01.98 Bogdan
 1:06.29 kbrune
 1:40.57 AlphaSheep
 5:19.76 teboecubes
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 59.49 Roman
 59.80 bryson azzopard
 1:04.87 EDDDY
 1:43.32 MatsBergsten
 2:01.63 SweetSolver
 3:37.53 Bogdan
 4:15.40 kbrune
 4:18.00 WACWCA
 5:12.97 AlphaSheep
 DNF YoAkshYo
 DNF h2f
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:12.03 bryson azzopard
 6:07.52 MatsBergsten
 8:45.63 EDDDY
 DNF Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 4:10.92 Roman
 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

28/32 (56:39)  the super cuber
9/9 (37:33)  bryson azzopard
10/11 (57:19)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (18:58)  SweetSolver
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 50.05 Torch
 1:34.86 bryson azzopard
 2:24.22 AlphaSheep
 2:25.72 kbrune
 2:39.10 TcubesAK
 3:01.33 Ordway Persyn
 DNF the super cuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 58.81 cuberkid10
 1:09.05 Jbacboy
 1:16.33 Ordway Persyn
 1:16.47 Torch
 1:22.25 PDT
 1:26.72 CubeBird
 1:28.88 bryson azzopard
 1:32.52 the super cuber
 1:48.36 TcubesAK
 1:53.09 Bogdan
 2:11.60 kbrune
 2:17.79 h2f
 2:22.52 AlphaSheep
 3:04.36 MatsBergsten
 3:05.57 One Wheel
 3:10.60 Shaky Hands
 3:19.01 muchacho
 3:19.28 RyuKagamine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:27.27 cuberkid10
 2:48.76 the super cuber
 3:07.18 bryson azzopard
 3:14.72 Ordway Persyn
 3:14.86 Torch
 4:26.16 Bogdan
 5:01.60 h2f
 5:08.94 kbrune
 5:12.90 TcubesAK
 5:57.21 AlphaSheep
 6:36.15 RyuKagamine
 7:15.79 Shaky Hands
14:35.99 One Wheel
*Skewb*(22)

 4.41 Jbacboy
 4.67 TcubesAK
 5.71 ichcubegern
 6.36 Basil Herold
 6.90 cuberkid10
 7.20 the super cuber
 7.75 AlphaSheep
 7.95 Tx789
 8.28 FastCubeMaster
 8.44 Bogdan
 8.54 WACWCA
 9.50 Torch
 10.14 Ordway Persyn
 12.10 mafergut
 12.18 h2f
 13.18 CyanSandwich
 14.47 bryson azzopard
 17.63 muchacho
 18.17 teboecubes
 22.42 RyuKagamine
 23.50 kbrune
 25.83 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(6)

 13.09 pyr14
 15.04 Torch
 17.59 bryson azzopard
 22.15 Shaky Hands
 23.73 Tx789
 25.12 AlphaSheep
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.09 the super cuber
 5.60 FastCubeMaster
 5.94 cuberkid10
 6.00 ichcubegern
 6.19 WACWCA
 6.20 Torch
 6.24 TcubesAK
 7.74 Tx789
 9.65 bryson azzopard
 10.14 Ordway Persyn
 10.20 Jbacboy
 11.50 AlphaSheep
 12.13 mafergut
 13.53 joeydunn22
 13.79 teboecubes
 14.16 CyanSandwich
 15.34 kbrune
 18.46 RyuKagamine
 38.85 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:43.95 Torch
 2:04.29 Ordway Persyn
 2:09.91 bryson azzopard
 2:40.74 TcubesAK
 2:56.84 Bogdan
 3:51.06 AlphaSheep
 4:14.30 RyuKagamine
 5:04.63 kbrune
*Square-1*(12)

 12.78 Raptor56
 17.31 EDDDY
 19.67 cuberkid10
 19.99 ichcubegern
 26.04 CyanSandwich
 27.36 Tx789
 31.35 Torch
 33.94 bryson azzopard
 40.49 Bogdan
 46.75 Ordway Persyn
 49.55 FastCubeMaster
 57.59 AlphaSheep
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

24 Bogdan
26 h2f
28 guusrs
30 Basil Herold
37 AlphaSheep
39 arbivara
42 kbrune
44 Ordway Persyn
47 RyuKagamine
48 muchacho
49 TcubesAK
57 Shaky Hands
59 the super cuber

*Contest results*

311 bryson azzopard
311 the super cuber
285 cuberkid10
272 Torch
259 Ordway Persyn
200 Bogdan
196 AlphaSheep
195 Jbacboy
195 TcubesAK
177 ichcubegern
167 Tx789
162 Basil Herold
159 kbrune
159 WACWCA
155 h2f
144 FastCubeMaster
141 MatsBergsten
122 CyanSandwich
112 G2013
111 PDT
111 CubeBird
110 OLLiver
101 RyuKagamine
80 DanpHan
79 mafergut
76 earth2dan
75 Shaky Hands
72 asacuber
69 muchacho
67 biscuit
63 typeman5
61 username...
61 RobinFlick
57 Roman
50 teboecubes
50 crazycube98
43 YoAkshYo
41 arbivara
40 EDDDY
35 PurpleBanana
33 One Wheel
33 Mikel
25 joeydunn22
24 SweetSolver
21 guusrs
16 1davey29
16 Raptor56
16 QUASAR
15 sam596
11 GhostBear53
8 pyr14
8 mpowend
5 gokulp


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 3, 2016)

Thanks mats for accepting it  your the best! Yay for my 2nd win


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2016)

can someone explain why i got DNF for pyraminx when i didnt even compete in pyraminx yet i competed in clock and my results for clock aren't on the list?


----------



## the super cuber (May 3, 2016)

I didn't see my 2bld and 4x4 solves in the results. is it because I didn't tell all my times? If yes, then ill take care in the future.

2bld was DNF, 17.17, 20.15
my internet wasnt working properly so i didnt type out all my 4x4 times, just the ao5


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> I didn't see my 2bld and 4x4 solves in the results. is it because I didn't tell all my times? If yes, then ill take care in the future.
> 
> 2bld was DNF, 17.17, 20.15



Yes, the program needs all times/solves to work properly.
Roman also added only an avg but I noticed that (the program books that as a DNF).

But do add them now and I will add them to your score (tomorrow, I am not at home now)


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, the program needs all times/solves to work properly.
> Roman also added only an avg but I noticed that (the program books that as a DNF).
> 
> But do add them now and I will add them to your score (tomorrow, I am not at home now)



I also didn't know that, sorry, I will take care in a future. Also because of that there're no my 5BLD solves in the results.


----------



## asacuber (May 3, 2016)

72 w/ only 2 events wows


----------



## the super cuber (May 3, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, the program needs all times/solves to work properly.
> Roman also added only an avg but I noticed that (the program books that as a DNF).
> 
> But do add them now and I will add them to your score (tomorrow, I am not at home now)



Thanks for the clarification 

I have updated my original post with the times of 4x4 and 2x2 Blindfolded.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 4, 2016)

pyr14 said:


> can someone explain why i got DNF for pyraminx when i didnt even compete in pyraminx yet i competed in clock and my results for clock aren't on the list?


Yes, I'm almost ashamed to tell, but it is like this:
The result calulating program looks for an event (first in the line) and then five (or three in bld and 1 in Multi / FMC) times in that line.
So if you write
*clock: time1, time2, time3, time4, time5*
or as you perhaps prefer
*clock: 1. (13.82) 2. 13.50 3. (10.72) 4. 13.32 5. 12.46*
and then you may add comments and whatever at the end of the line or next line(s) it will work.
But if there is only an event name on a line the program reads more lines and tries to get that as
an entry. Your usename happens to begin with *pyr* (and I understand it is not just a random name)
and that is as far as the program reads to decide what event it is. Aha, PYRAMINX! Then the program
reads further lines (to find the five times) and on one it says Clock. But that is not a time so that is
just thrown away. But why you got a DNF and nor 13.09 I'm not sure.
Now you are number one in this weeks clock!

(I'ts not trivial to write a parser for free format results. I think I have seen at least 50 different ways
to enter result in one event. Then you have to take care of quotes and spoilers and worst of all,
new format of the forum posts which has happened twice since I began with this)

@Roman: Of all results to *NOT* include, I would rather not have chosen your 4:10 5BLD !!
Anyway, now it is included and your well deserved points for it


----------



## the super cuber (May 4, 2016)

Yay my second first place week in a row!  tied with Bryson! cheers!


----------

